# Bing Cherries???



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

I just cannot, repeat cannot, go to the grocery store one more time and pass up the bing cherries. They keep calling to me cause they know I love them. But have been putting it off cause I'm afraid they may be hard to digest and cause me more of the d.Does anyone have a problem with bing cherriesand do you know if they are hard to digest. Hoping for a good answer before my shopping trip today.Thanks....Sharon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked on the web and it looks like cherries although not in the list of fruits considered high in sorbitol does have some in it so that may increase diarrhea or gas.They also may have some fiber in them and sometimes altering the overall fiber in the diet with a binge on fruit can bother some people.Alot will depend on how much you binge on them vs eating a moderate amount, and how much sorbitol tends to bother you. If apples and pears tend to give you diarrhea when you eat them raw you may want to take it easy on the cherries. However sorbitol doesn't bother everyone.I usually don't have much in the way of fruit problems and never had a problem binging on cherries (and large amounts of sorbitol can loosen the stools of normal people, occasional diarrhea is more common in the summer because of the increase in fresh fruit and veggies).Of course I'm biased to get the cherries, because I'd probably binge on them when they are in season even if they cause some D for me. Some pleasures are worth the hassle.







K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked on the web and it looks like cherries although not in the list of fruits considered high in sorbitol does have some in it so that may increase diarrhea or gas.They also may have some fiber in them and sometimes altering the overall fiber in the diet with a binge on fruit can bother some people.Alot will depend on how much you binge on them vs eating a moderate amount, and how much sorbitol tends to bother you. If apples and pears tend to give you diarrhea when you eat them raw you may want to take it easy on the cherries. However sorbitol doesn't bother everyone.I usually don't have much in the way of fruit problems and never had a problem binging on cherries (and large amounts of sorbitol can loosen the stools of normal people, occasional diarrhea is more common in the summer because of the increase in fresh fruit and veggies).Of course I'm biased to get the cherries, because I'd probably binge on them when they are in season even if they cause some D for me. Some pleasures are worth the hassle.







K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Cherries never gave me a problem. Try it when your not going out anywhere & see. They are worth it!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Cherries never gave me a problem. Try it when your not going out anywhere & see. They are worth it!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Don't they smell good? I'm certain they'll cause me trouble, though...Here's hoping you don't have too much badda-Bing in your bottom boom!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I do fine with cherries, as long as I don't eat more than a handful a day...------------------*JennT*


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Don't they smell good? I'm certain they'll cause me trouble, though...Here's hoping you don't have too much badda-Bing in your bottom boom!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I do fine with cherries, as long as I don't eat more than a handful a day...------------------*JennT*


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Sharon. You know deep in your heart that cherries will give you a digestive problem. That's why you pass them up at the store. So eat a small cup of them when you are home and can run to the bathroom or take meds to kill the gas pains. I have the same problem. See you.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Sharon. You know deep in your heart that cherries will give you a digestive problem. That's why you pass them up at the store. So eat a small cup of them when you are home and can run to the bathroom or take meds to kill the gas pains. I have the same problem. See you.


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD ADVICE. I DID BUY SOME AND HAVE BEEN EATING THEM (NOT AS MANY AS I WOULD LIKE TO) AND SO FAR THEY HAVE NOT CAUSED A PROBLEM. ALSO ATE SOME HOME GROWN CORN YESTERDAY AND AM WAITING TO SEE HOW THAT GOES.THE CORN WAS WONDERFUL SO I GUESS IT WILL BE WORTH THE PRICE I WILL PROBABLY SUFFER TODAY. KEEP SMILING EVERYONE AND HAVE A GOOD DAY.SHARON


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD ADVICE. I DID BUY SOME AND HAVE BEEN EATING THEM (NOT AS MANY AS I WOULD LIKE TO) AND SO FAR THEY HAVE NOT CAUSED A PROBLEM. ALSO ATE SOME HOME GROWN CORN YESTERDAY AND AM WAITING TO SEE HOW THAT GOES.THE CORN WAS WONDERFUL SO I GUESS IT WILL BE WORTH THE PRICE I WILL PROBABLY SUFFER TODAY. KEEP SMILING EVERYONE AND HAVE A GOOD DAY.SHARON


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Badda-BING...Badda-BOOM!No way JoseMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Badda-BING...Badda-BOOM!No way JoseMNL


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I love bing cherries and corn! I pay whenever I have them, but sometimes it's worth it. Moderation, moderation.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I love bing cherries and corn! I pay whenever I have them, but sometimes it's worth it. Moderation, moderation.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Well I couldn't pass up the bing cherries. Bought them on sale and froze a bunch. Have to watch so that I don't eat them on Sat. night having to go to church on Sunday.....I been eating frozen fruit, berries mostly, on my rice cereal and rice milk... YUM &,the oatmeal cookie I had Sat. night didn't help anything either, I farted in church and three people fell out of the choir....














------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Well I couldn't pass up the bing cherries. Bought them on sale and froze a bunch. Have to watch so that I don't eat them on Sat. night having to go to church on Sunday.....I been eating frozen fruit, berries mostly, on my rice cereal and rice milk... YUM &,the oatmeal cookie I had Sat. night didn't help anything either, I farted in church and three people fell out of the choir....














------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Joyce,Thanks, you gave me my chuckle for the day.Hope the choir members survived the fall.Just curious if freezing your fruit and berries is convience or does it make them more tolerable to the system?Sharon


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Joyce,Thanks, you gave me my chuckle for the day.Hope the choir members survived the fall.Just curious if freezing your fruit and berries is convience or does it make them more tolerable to the system?Sharon


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I don't know that freezing the fruit makesit more tolerable or no, but buyihng them i n season and freezing them you get nicer fruit and at a better price adding frozen fruit to the ceareal and rice milk is my substitute for ice cream.














------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I don't know that freezing the fruit makesit more tolerable or no, but buyihng them i n season and freezing them you get nicer fruit and at a better price adding frozen fruit to the ceareal and rice milk is my substitute for ice cream.














------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOYCE:I grew up in Cleveland. Can you still ride up towards the Chataqua area of NY and along the way through PA find all them pick-yer-won cherry orchrds? Used to go up weekends and fill the trunk...MNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOYCE:I grew up in Cleveland. Can you still ride up towards the Chataqua area of NY and along the way through PA find all them pick-yer-won cherry orchrds? Used to go up weekends and fill the trunk...MNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Mike, Only been to Cleveland a couple of times I live on the other side of state, near Ind. We use to pick cherries tho, the sour ones. Took 1/2 the day to pick a couple of bushels







and the rest of the day to help mom can them.







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Mike, Only been to Cleveland a couple of times I live on the other side of state, near Ind. We use to pick cherries tho, the sour ones. Took 1/2 the day to pick a couple of bushels







and the rest of the day to help mom can them.







------------------You will never know that God is all you need....... until God is all you have. ï¿½ï¿½ Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I haven't eaten cherries for years! They are know to give the runs easily...esp too many. why not try cherry pie? I think fruit that is cooked/preserves are easier to digest...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I haven't eaten cherries for years! They are know to give the runs easily...esp too many. why not try cherry pie? I think fruit that is cooked/preserves are easier to digest...


----------

